# Hogancastings /UK



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Yesterday I order a _*VICTOR 20 VINTAGE STYLE SLINGSHOT*_ from Hogancastings. 
I went through their web site and everything is in British pounds not dollars.
_*I happily paid*_ the $88.28 total for this Beautiful catapult and _*KNEW *_I got a *GREAT* deal too!
A short bit later I saw on eBay that they sell for $48.65! I was paying $39.63 in shipping!








So greedy Me sends Pete a PM asking if I could buy 1 or 2 more at $48.65 and him stick them in the same package for me? 
That is when the _*PROBLEMS*_ began!

Poor _*Pete*_ did *everything humanly possible to accommodate my request* of adding 2 extra catapults but the website kept charging me shipping on
each one. After *SEVERAL* emails and PM's Pete got it done for me and I bet he's GLAD to be RID of me too!









ANYHOW, _*PETE... THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! *_

He truly went above and beyond for me and I greatly appreciate it too!


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

OH I almost forgot, this is her!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice review. its good to read stuff like this.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Pete's a great guy, he goes way above and beyond.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'v done a lot of buisness with pete and hes great to deal with


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Same here. A package got lost in the post and Pete was ready to send me another with no questions asked. Great product and great customer service.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankyou to every one All we do is try our best our products are not cheap we know that ! but the added benefit is that the catapults/slingshots we make will last a life time
all the best to you all Pete


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

OK folks, I received my *VICTOR 20* in aluminum today! (in fact I received 3 or them!!!)
I got to tell you that this slingshot is incredible. After receiving them I honestly have to say that *1* was worth the price of all *3*!
I set one up with the flat gum bands that it came with, this one up with tubes and the third I sent to a _slingshotaholic_ friend of mine.
If you can get your hands on one of these *Victor 20* reproductions... DO IT! You will not be sorry.
Thanks Pete!


----------

